# Installing vinyl fenching over chain link?



## rbove8 (Jun 17, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone has ever thought of installing a vinyl fence over an existing chain link. I have heard there are kits to install on concrete or over 4x4 posts, so why not over existing chain link posts that are already cemented into the ground? If anyone has ever done this or heard of it I would like to know because I have a half of an acre that is fenced with chain link (it was there when i bought my house) and my entire neighborhood has vinyl except for me. Initially I didn't see any problem with it I was just happy to have a fence in the first place, but my surrounding neighbors are complaining that its ugly so I checked into prices and with the removal of the old fence and installing vinyl the quotes I have gotten are $10,000 to $14,000. I've discussed this with my neighbors and they think I am lying about the cost. Of course I could do it cheaper myself but I'm wondering if there is any way to convert my existing chain link into vinyl by removing the chain link but using the posts that are already cemented in (putting vinyl post over them).? Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## javan (Jun 9, 2008)

I am interested in this as well, since I also have a chain-link fence, that is quite ugly. Not that I want the expense of adding on to the fence, but this sounds nice.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

1) It would flex too much.
2) Would not be up to code, due to easily removable.
3) Should always follow manufactur directions, and not cut corners.


----------



## webb (May 3, 2011)

I have actually designed a modular system 8ft pannels that snap together. Posts are routered to be mounted over existing chail link posts. Additional supports to help fence remain plum. Cant find anyone to manufacture the idea. Bacically an upside down "U" shape privacy fence that gives both sides a finished look and no weeds growing inbetween chain link and privacy fence. The top of the fence can have semi private, private or latice that easily attaches to the vinyl bottom piece. I am like you guys. I want a privacy fence but my yard already has a rusty chain link fence and I wouldnt want my neighbor installing a privacy fence on his side, leaving me with the back side of his new fence, weed gap then my old cruddy chain link fence that we used to share. I'm thinking vacuum formed for manufacturing. Heat the vinyl, fold it over and vac form it with some sort of wood grain. Aprox. 54" tall for the bottom piece. So that it will accept shorter and taller chain link fences under it. You could utilize other manufacturer's corner post caps and accessories. Top pieces could be taller for more privacy. 8ft pieces could be cut to any size when comming to a corner or any other obsticle. Cant believe no one is doing this yet. I've done alot of research and no one offers anything like it either.


----------

